#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Αύριο δε πάω για δουλειά.

## Barracuda

Έχω πάρει τα pop corn από σήμερα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=399Hi...eature=related
 Αίμα, συνωμοσία και βασανισμοί αθώων πολιτών, οι μικρές χαρές της ζωής.

----------


## shelby

Εγώ έχω μείνει στην 5 και βγαίνει 8 άρα εγώ δεν πάω 3 μέρες για δουλειά :Γέλιο:

----------

